# HR21 Popping/Crackling Noise



## JMAC (Feb 24, 2006)

My father just got an HR21 and the popping or crackling noise through his TV speakers is driving him crazy. It makes the sound during FF, RR, and when changing channels. It only makes the popping through the hdmi connection. The digital out to the audio receiver does not make any unusual noise. He has software version 0X193. He previously had an H20 with no problems. I have three HR20s and have never experienced this problem. The HR21 is connected to a Sharp Aquos television, of which one other guy has reported the same issues.

Is this a bad receiver or an incompatibility issue of the HR21 with the TV? Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

This may be an issue between the HR21 and the Aquos .. There have been some sporadic reports of this condition.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

I've responded to several posts about this over on DirecTV's technical forum. It is a problem with the HR21 and only certain new Sharp Aquos models. It could be either the HR21 or the TV. I have seen two posts where people connected to the Sharp via an HDMI switching receiver; audio from the switching receiver was OK but the Sharp still had the same problems with the HDMI signals from the switching receiver. The implication would seem to be that the noises are NOT on the audio coming from the HR21, they are created in the Sharp's HDMI interface board. That still does not mean it is a fault in the TV rather than the HR21 but it is at least a pointer in the right direction.


----------



## Buttabean (Jan 6, 2008)

I am getting the same issue with my Marantz SR8001 receiver via HDMI. It's driving me nuts. I'll have to switch the HR21 that's in my bedroom with the one in the living room to see if its repeatable. I'll post back after I test it out


----------



## ColdCase (Sep 10, 2007)

I hear the pop but only when switching between a SD and a HD channel, HR21 connected via HDMI to pio 6010 plasma.


----------



## looter (Oct 1, 2007)

Buttabean said:


> I am getting the same issue with my Marantz SR8001 receiver via HDMI. It's driving me nuts. I'll have to switch the HR21 that's in my bedroom with the one in the living room to see if its repeatable. I'll post back after I test it out


I have always had audio popping via HDMI when changing channels on the HR21 to my Mitsubishi LT-46244. Even though I use an A/V receiver for audio, the popping actaully comes through the TV speakers which are at ZERO volume.

I think the issue is when the HR21 switches from PCM to DD or from DD to PCM.

It is an issue over HDMI on the HR21.


----------



## Buttabean (Jan 6, 2008)

Well it also makes a high pitch noise when you keep it paused which only a few people hear.


----------



## pheroy (Apr 23, 2002)

My HR21 has also been making that kind of popping sound, though it seems to be mainly on certain channels. It seems to do it pretty consistently on the NFL Network channel - coming out of any operation such as pause, rewind etc. into play will cause the pop. I've experienced it on another couple of channels that I don't recall - all HD channels though, btw. It's happened a time or two but not consistently on ESPN and one or two local channels.

I'm using HDMI out to a new Onkyo receiver (TX-NR905).


----------



## dleighton (Jan 12, 2007)

I get the same noises when changing channels. I can't say for sure if it's confined to changing between certain channels (SD to HD, etc.).

My HR21 is connected to my Toshiba via HDMI.


----------



## LOBO2999 (Apr 9, 2004)

I have had this problem with my HR 20-700 for ever , will there ever be a fix


----------



## JJ1138 (Jan 9, 2008)

Hello, I just found this site looking for a solution to this problem. I am having a similar problem with an HR21 connected to an Anthem D2 Processor. I get popping sounds when changing channels and a ultrasonic tone when paused on live TV or recordings. It occurs when using either HDMI or the Optical Toslink connection. It only occurs with the HR-21 set to DD, if I set it to PCM it seems to work fine except that I'm obviously not getting the Dolby Digital Sound. 

I was trying to determine if this was a problem with the HR21 or the D2. Based on what I see here and on DirecTV's forum, I'm guessing it's the HR21 and is probably a firmware issue. This is the first time I've had a problem like this with a DirecTV receiver - how long does it take them to fix things like this? For now, I just live without the Dolby Digital - the ultrasonic tone actually damaged a tweeter in a speaker because I didn't notice it was occuring until it was too late.

Cheers,
Jim Jackson


----------



## Mike Sloan (Feb 9, 2008)

I am also having the Popping issue. It only occurs through the speakers of my Sony XBR5. HR-21 connected to TV via HDMI. This popping is not transmitted through the "coaxial" digital cable to my Denon 4803. I also confirm that when audio is switched to PCM....no popping. I wonder if i switched to Component/RCA audio (to tv) if this would go away?
It definitely is a problem in the HR-21.


----------



## johnb1963 (Sep 20, 2007)

I have the same problem with mt H20 600. I have a Hitachi 55VH820. Mine only happens when I power off the TV and receiver. Does not happen when I power off my DVD recorder hooked up to HDMI. Must be receivers HDMI port on receiver. I hope D addresses issue.


----------



## e500 (Aug 31, 2007)

It's definitely the HR21-700. I got one two weeks ago and connected it to a Sharp Aquos via HDMI. Changing to certain channels and FF would make a static noise.
Previously had an H20-600 on this TV with same HDMI, never had a problem. 

I had an HR20-700 in another location and swapped them. The audio from the Sharp via HDMI is perfect. The HR21-700 audio is now connected to a receiver
via Toslink and the audio is also perfect.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

e500 said:


> It's definitely the HR21-700. I got one two weeks ago and connected it to a Sharp Aquos via HDMI. Changing to certain channels and FF would make a static noise.
> Previously had an H20-600 on this TV with same HDMI, never had a problem.
> 
> I had an HR20-700 in another location and swapped them. The audio from the Sharp via HDMI is perfect. The HR21-700 audio is now connected to a receiver
> via Toslink and the audio is also perfect.


First, I'm only responding to people with the HR21/Sharp issue, audio "popping" is a much broader subject. As I posted earlier, it isn't "definitely the HR21", it would be nice if it were that simple. The HR20 does not have the problem, but other TVs don't have the problem either. One poster connected the HR21 through his HDMI switching receiver to the Sharp TV. The noises are there on the Sharp but not on the HDMI switching receiver the signal is relayed through. That implies the problem is not on the digital audio HDMI signal from the HR21 itself, and is probably not caused by interference on the cables. The most logical explanation seems to be that the noises are being created in the TVs HDMI board. That still does not tell us whether the problem is in the TV or some by-product of issues with the HDMI signal.


----------



## looter (Oct 1, 2007)

texasbrit said:


> First, I'm only responding to people with the HR21/Sharp issue, audio "popping" is a much broader subject. As I posted earlier, it isn't "definitely the HR21", it would be nice if it were that simple. The HR20 does not have the problem, but other TVs don't have the problem either. One poster connected the HR21 through his HDMI switching receiver to the Sharp TV. The noises are there on the Sharp but not on the HDMI switching receiver the signal is relayed through. That implies the problem is not on the digital audio HDMI signal from the HR21 itself, and is probably not caused by interference on the cables. The most logical explanation seems to be that the noises are being created in the TVs HDMI board. That still does not tell us whether the problem is in the TV or some by-product of issues with the HDMI signal.


*The HR21 causes the pop when changing channels when connected by HDMI. There is no pop over digital. Other sources do not cause the pop over same HDMI input. *

Far too many different TVs for the TVs to be the issue. The issue IS the HR21. It has been well established.

It is simple troubleshooting. Methodically eliminate possible causes.


----------



## Mike Sloan (Feb 9, 2008)

Just got off the phone with DTV tech support. They said they are aware that there is an issue with the "channel change/crackling" noise over the HDMI. They say it is a software issue with HR21, and have not resolved the issue....yet. The short term fix is to run Component video/RCA to the tv....should resolve the noise when switching to/between HD channels. I will try this and report findings. Any ideas/comments?

Hope I don't loose Video Quality when I switch to Component!


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I am in this situation as well and have switched to component. No more crackling.


----------



## maccur (Dec 7, 2005)

I just found this thread. I had an HR21-200 installed yesterday. It's hooked up via HDMI to a Sharp Aquos 32-inch LCD in my bedroom. Snap, crackle and pop alright. I'm going to switch it with an HR20-700 I have in my living room that is hooked up via component to see if the crackling goes away.


----------



## maccur (Dec 7, 2005)

OK. Switched the HR21-200 with my HR20-700. The HR21 is now hooked up via component to my Sony Grand Wega II in the living room and there is NO crackling. At the same time, my HR20 is now hooked up to my Sharp Aquos LCD via HDMI in my bedroom and there is NO crackling either.


----------



## Mike Sloan (Feb 9, 2008)

maccur said:


> OK. Switched the HR21-200 with my HR20-700. The HR21 is now hooked up via component to my Sony Grand Wega II in the living room and there is NO crackling. At the same time, my HR20 is now hooked up to my Sharp Aquos LCD via HDMI in my bedroom and there is NO crackling either.


Finally received my Component cables from "BlueJeans cable". I will confirm that the Crackling/popping issue is "FIXED" by the component/RCA method. Switched back and forth between HD and SD...no popping....perhaps a slight audio delay....no popping!

This audio anomaly through the HDMI has occurred on many different Monitors with the HR-21, leading people to assume the problem is with the HR-21. It may be possible that the Dolby Digital bitstream (through the HDMI) and the internal decoder in the monitor are having issues. What makes me think this is that I ran the HDMI into my Denon 4308 and did not hear any popping on channel change through the HT speakers. Really strange. My gut still tells me it is an issue with the HR21...never get audio problems with my BD player.

Also did not see any difference in video quality between HDMI and Component on my Sony XBR-5.

Thanks for the heads up Doug!!!!

IT SEAMS THAT ALL EQUIPMENT...NO MATTER THE COST HAS BUGS AND ISSUES.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Mike Sloan said:


> Finally received my Component cables from "BlueJeans cable". I will confirm that the Crackling/popping issue is "FIXED" by the component/RCA method. Switched back and forth between HD and SD...no popping....perhaps a slight audio delay....no popping!
> 
> This audio anomaly through the HDMI has occurred on many different Monitors with the HR-21, leading people to assume the problem is with the HR-21. It may be possible that the Dolby Digital bitstream (through the HDMI) and the internal decoder in the monitor are having issues. What makes me think this is that I ran the HDMI into my Denon 4308 and did not hear any popping on channel change through the HT speakers. Really strange. My gut still tells me it is an issue with the HR21...never get audio problems with my BD player.
> 
> ...


Hi Mike, I have an Aquos and a Denon AVR-3806, I have been using the AVR all along and until I went to check it at the TV, as a passthru the AVR, I never noticed this, but yes, the bitstream on HDMI I hear the same poop. I revert back to AVR sound and all is well again. I thik it is the wa the Aquos interprets the bitstream since the AVR works flawlessly.


----------



## sothisishow (Mar 10, 2008)

any solutions or fix for this issue yet? I have the same noise issue when changing channels. I am disappointed at DTV now, should have stayed with DishNetwork

AQUOS + HDMI =(


----------



## ironwood (Sep 20, 2007)

I've seen this problem about 6 months ago and again recently and apparently in six months they couldnt fix it. But then it depends how long it took them to figure out the problem existed.


----------



## Hyper-iT (May 14, 2008)

I've been battling this issue for 4 months now. 

The problem turned out to be with my 46" Sharp Aquos. 

My DirecTV repair tech (This time a good one!) Brought out 3 new units to test. 1 x HR21 - 700 and 2 x HR21 - 100. We replaced Dish + LNB, Multi Switch, and HDMI Cable. Tested Grounds. Signal strength > 94%. All units had the same problem with Cracking while changing channels or while fast forwarding recorded shows. Problem did not exist with any previous HDMI devices, including nonDVR HD Receiver.

This was verified by connecting it to my newer 32" Sharp Aquos. I would have never believed it! My 2.5 Year old Aquos with 1 HDMI must use an older standard. Maybe a future firmware release will fix this issue, but went with Component + Std Audio. Picture actually looked brighter and sound level was higher.

Here's Hoping,

Phillip Kocmoud


----------



## sothisishow (Mar 10, 2008)

can you tell me what the exact model aquos you have, I have two

52d64u no problem with HDMI

32d6u popping noise with HDMI


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

We've been getting the popping with our Denon 4306. The HR20 is the only source that has the issue.


----------



## metal83 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm also getting the popping/crackle noise. And sometimes even like a slur type of sound (hard to describe).

I have the HR21 hooked up Via HDMI to my Pioneer Elite 92 AVR, and i'm using a Samsung LN52650 LCD HDTV.

The popping noise seems to happen when i change channels or when i FF and RW recorded programs. And sometimes it will happen as i'm just watching tv, not using the remote at all. Same thing with the slur noise, almost like a strange audio drop out.

Not to mention there is a bad audio delay occasinally.

These things are definitely annoying to say the least.

All my other sources are problem free, so i would think it's something wrong with the HR21 itself.


----------



## mike2859 (Jan 25, 2007)

I noticed when watching recordings using my wireless headphones for Audio via the audio out from my HDTV. annoying poping and crackling.
First I thought weak batteries in the headphones. Than different hd receivers (hr20-100 hr21-700). Than I tried the audio out from the HR's by themselves.
Than I found the HDTV sound doing the same.
Anyway I issolated my problem to OTA recordings and live broadcasts.
I switched to all Sat channels for my locals and the problem disappeared.
Hope this might help someone.


----------

